

SimCity-like visualisation of real-world cities in the works - Petersmart
http://vizicities.com/

======
Petersmart
Early screenshot: <http://imgur.com/TCG3itK>

~~~
arethuza
How does this differ from cities that already have 3D building data in Google
Maps/Earth?

~~~
robhawkes
3D building data is only part of this, arguably the least interesting part.
It'll be interactive and 'living', not much unlike city-strategy games. It'll
also act as a real-time data view of cities in ways that aren't available on
the Web yet.

~~~
arethuza
Now that sounds cool!

Are the simulations(games?) multi-user?

------
samwillis
Could the OP explain a little more about what it is they are doing?

A holding page and vague image of a block city doesn't tell us anything!

There isn't enough here to up-vote yet.

~~~
robhawkes
Sure, it's basically a 3d visualisation of real life cities using the latest
Web technologies. Part data visualisation, part game, part art – it's
ambitious and will be an interesting view of the cities we live in.

The aim is to have the beta up and running soon.

------
fla
Always curious, I gave my email address. The result is a mailing list
preference panel. Thank you but no, I'm not hackable. -> [Unsubscribe] -> bye!

~~~
robhawkes
The beta is coming soon, there are no plans to use your email for anything
other than information about the early access.

------
rheide
I don't understand what this does and I can't play around with it without
giving my email address. Is there a publicly available example online?

~~~
robhawkes
It's not out yet, but here is an early screenshot. The beta will be soon…
<http://imgur.com/TCG3itK>

~~~
Hansi
Can you please add an about section with some more screenshots and a "mission
statement" ?

~~~
robhawkes
Understood. We'll definitely add more information in the near future.

